# How do I create caricatures in Photoshop?



## Viggo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I've seen a bunch of very cool caricatures online made in photoshop that I also want to do. I have limited experience in CS, but If you have more advanced advice, I'm okay with that.

I did a 20 minute try today, posted below. If you have any tips on how to improve, I'm sure you do!, please tell me. It's my first attempt so I know it's not perfect. I see people who do this the right way use edge lights on both sides, I have only one lamp now, so kind of limited in that way.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2014)

I think this is great, Viggo! Thanks for starting something fun.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 25, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> I think this is great, Viggo! Thanks for starting something fun.



Thanks! Appreciate that  I can see myself do this a lot of I get the hang of it. My kids find fun also, so I get more than one attempt, lol.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2014)

Well done Viggo!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cool Viggo

DON'T try this on your wife photos ;D


----------



## Viggo (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Click!

And Dylan, luckily I have not a single picture of my wife so the chance isn't even there ;D I BARELY got to take 5 shots of her at our wedding, lol.


----------

